# Looking for executive level candidates in Mexico City - where to post job ad?



## mdgiordano (Aug 8, 2011)

Hello All - 

I am new to the Mexico Expat Forum. I live in NYC and I am trying to find the best places to recruit executive level candidates in Mexico City or the area.

I have a job to advertise that requires candidates to be bilingual in spanish and english - What are the best sites to post on?

Any advice or suggestions welcome! 

Thanks!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

mdgiordano said:


> Hello All -
> 
> I am new to the Mexico Expat Forum. I live in NYC and I am trying to find the best places to recruit executive level candidates in Mexico City or the area.
> 
> ...


To advertise here in the classified section, you need a premium membership. Advertising in the message section here is not allowed.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

I don´t know if you have looked into labor laws in Mexico. Much different than NYC. 90 day contracts are not unheard of in Mexico. Manpower temp agency has an office in Mexico DF and appears to handle every type of worker, up to headhunting. Check out their web page.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

craigslist mexico
craigslist: mexico - classifieds for jobs, apartments, personals, for sale, services, community, and events


----------

